# To early to test?



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls

Started 150mg clomid on 11th sept til 15th sept. Started having pain in right side 3days after finishing clomid. On 22nd which was cd12, I had a egg White stretchy mucus which I have never experienced before. We had bms every other day since coming off clomid. I'm 100% that I ovulated and we had bms leading up to it and after, for 2weeks. My period was due today and nothing! I did a test and it's bfn   is it to early to test ? Should I wait longer. My breast are sore when press on them. I'm so confused. I feel pmt today and very emotional


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,
I was told to wait till 17 days after ovulating  thats if you are sure of the actual date - wait 17 days before you test


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hails

I never had any ovulating pain or the white ,mucus until i was on the clomid.

I cant remember if my cycles where up the left or not.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Didn't wanna read and run hun but just wanna wish u lots of luck!!

Jenna xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hails
try and give it a few days huni and then test again.  I have never been on clomid but if you are worried contact the clinic.
Good luck
Pat
xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanx girls. Still no af today either. It just a waiting game now, either im preg and not showing up yet or af just late.


----------

